# Horse keeps stopping



## justponies (Jan 5, 2011)

My horse whilst being riden is very naughty and stops all the time!! :scared:
He does not listen to my command on the way away from home but on the way home he'll be happy to listen to myself and my aids. He is a bit over weight but not incredible.


----------



## cherry.chops (Jan 1, 2011)

except from getting off and leading your horse (like if he is scared)
then what i would do is lean back which stops him from going backwards, give him a direction (except the way you came) and give him very clear aids. If he is the non sensitive type then give him a smack if he still doesnt listen!


----------



## boxermum (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello

Did you get this problem sorted out? Ive had the same problem with my horse!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I used to ride a horse like that, if you are an experianced rider, try blunt spurs, but only if the horse is just being nappy about going a different way when he knows the other way leads home. Not if something is genuinely frightening him.
It worked with Rupert as he was never certain afterwards if I was wearing them or not. He was a pleasent ride after that & responded well to leg aids.


----------



## anda (Mar 10, 2011)

This is could napping, and i have found the best way to deal with it is just to make them stand there dont let them go backward or to the side and every so often to ask them to walk on and when they do phase them


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Has your horse has his back, teeth etc checked? I had an old pony who was funny and wouldnt lunge or work on one rein and that was due to a wolf tooth which needed removing and also my TB used to nap a lot and would just plant her feet and not move and no matter what u did she would just do what she wanted.
Had her back checked and turned out she an old injury no one knew about which meant her movement was very limitted!! Also a horse on my yard was the same and we just all assumed he was lazy/stubborn she had his back done on the off chance and now he is a lovely forward going pony!
My advice would be to just get everything checked and rule out anything that could be wrong and then once you know it is just your horse being stubborn then start using things like spurs.
Dont want to use force only to later find out he may have infact been in pain or some sort of discomfort.
Hope this helped


----------

